# Probably been asked before but what is superboy doing?



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Is he lifting a rock of the dragon? Is he trying to kill the dragon?

What is wonderwoman doing at sea fighting an octopus? I can see Aquaman doing it but WW?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Matthew Green said:


> Is he lifting a rock of the dragon? Is he trying to kill the dragon?
> 
> What is wonderwoman doing at sea fighting an octopus? I can see Aquaman doing it but WW?


We were told that originally Aurora had a rock on the front of the cave that SB was tearing off. Not sure what to tell you he's doing now. As for WW, equal opportunity superheroes know no boundaries!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

IIRC, in the Comic Scenes rerelease of Superboy he was sealing a space dragon into the cave...


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i thought he might be dropping by to wake him up for a Lost in Space casting call . 
hb


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

But it looks like the Dragon wants a hug. He doesn't look threatening at all. Like a baby dragon. Krypto looks like he wants to give the dragon a wet slobbering kiss. 

If it was the idea of a dangerous dragon it SURE doesn't come off that way.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Attention old Polar Lights Bulletin Board members - what was the name given to the Superboy dragon? I remember when things got antsy someone would inevitably bring her name up...


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Always a lurker, never a poster, but:

Lucille. This am correct.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Ah, Lucille!
You're right, that _am_ correct!
Thanks Kit


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> Ah, Lucille!
> You're right, that _am_ correct!
> Thanks Kit


And the name Lucille was a riff (I don't remember how exactly, we were doing a lot of free association between threads back then) off of the famous scene in _Cool Hand Luke_ in which Dragline (George Kennedy) utters the words:

_"Anything so innocent and built like that just gotta be named Lucille." _


It made sense at the time.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

When will these kits be in stores?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think it's Jesus Dragon, and Superboy is moving the rock for him.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

I thought Superman was Jewish.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Kit said:


> I thought Superman was Jewish.


So was Jesus. 

Lucille is Zoroastrian.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

I thought Lucille was a Rosicrucian. 

I could swear she was in an ad in Popular Mechanics.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Kit said:


> I thought Lucille was a Rosicrucian.


Funny, she doesn't look German to me.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Will the dragon wash our cars with a low cut blouse on?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

What we have here is a failure to communicate!!!
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Will the dragon wash our cars with a low cut blouse on?


DRAGON BOOBIES!!!!:woohoo:

she must be related to my ex wife.....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Will the dragon wash our cars with a low cut blouse on?


(To the Kenny Rogers tune....)
"You picked a fine time to bend down Lucille...."

Chris.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry, Matthew. Back on track: When will this get released? Is it out now? Can someone post picks of previous builds? I've only seen box art. Love to see a build-up! 

(it's funny how quickly us guys can regress to Middle School mentality-me included!:wave


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

How about modelman5's build up? I thought it was a pretty nice job:




























- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Now, as for what exactly are Superboy, Krypto and 'Lucille' doing?... Check out the Aurora Comic Scenes Comic Book story here:

http://bigglee.blogspot.com/2009/11/1974-superboy-aurora-comic-scenes-kit.html

- GJS


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

kdaracal said:


> Sorry, Matthew. Back on track: When will this get released? Is it out now? Can someone post picks of previous builds? I've only seen box art. Love to see a build-up!
> 
> (it's funny how quickly us guys can regress to Middle School mentality-me included!:wave


Don't worry about me! I liked it. I am a calm guy here. It's only when people don't acknowledge my cafe do I go off the deep end.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Sorry, Matthew. Back on track: When will this get released? Is it out now? Can someone post picks of previous builds? I've only seen box art. Love to see a build-up!
> 
> (it's funny how quickly us guys can regress to Middle School mentality-me included!:wave


Here's 2 views of mine, more are in the album here.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

geoffdude said:


> Here's 2 views of mine, more are in the album here.


Super-nice painting!! Thanks!


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I'd like to talk to AURORA and find out WHY OH WHY did they choose THIS pose on Superboy. He could've been doing 1,001 much cooler things. Like Superman crashing through the wall kit. That is epic. This....makes you scratch your head.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Matthew Green said:


> I'd like to talk to AURORA and find out WHY OH WHY did they choose THIS pose on Superboy...


There are about 17,463 comic book issues with Superman in them - was this perhaps in one of them? (I agree, though - what were they thinking?!?)


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Probably decided by the same committee who put Batman in a tree, in the woods, with an owl.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I guess the idea was to appeal to the kids.It's showing the gentler side of Superboy.After all,he's still just a boy,and not yet the butt kicking Superman.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

When will this kit be released? I heard July.


----------

